
Apple Engineer Playing iPhone Video Game During Fatal Mountain View Tesla Crash - fortran77
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2020/02/25/apple-engineer-playing-smartphone-video-game-right-before-fatal-tesla-crash/
======
leereeves
> “The crash driver’s employer, Apple, is a tech leader, but like most
> employers, has yet to develop a distracted driving policy,” Sumwalt said.

Are employers really supposed to police what their employees do when they
aren't working?

~~~
Aeolun
This is why when in a big enterprise, you’ll find a bunch of these completely
unrelated sections appended to the employee handbook.

So that when shit like this happens, you can legitimately say “We ask
employees to not play games while driving.”

It’s utterly pointless, but makes the company and the regulator feel good?

~~~
fred_is_fred
It helps with their insurance as well, especially if someone is driving on
company business.

------
ph2082
> “If you own a car with partial automation, you do not own a self-driving
> car,” Sumwalt said. “Don’t pretend that you do. This means that when driving
> in the supposed ‘self-driving’ mode: you can’t sleep; you can’t read a book;
> you can’t watch a movie or TV show; you can’t text; and, you can’t play
> video games. And, that is precisely what we found in this crash – the driver
> was playing a video game on his smartphone when his car veered into the
> median barrier.”

It is too early to put this kind of faith in tech where matter is of life and
death. Not only yours but others as well.

> "Mr. Huang was using Autopilot where Tesla told its customers it was safe to
> use. The Autopilot in Mr. Huang’s Tesla failed to perform according to its
> claimed capabilities. Instead of keeping Mr. Huang’s Model X in a safe lane
> of travel, Tesla’s Autopilot system moved his car out of its lane and into
> the gore point off the roadway. Then, rather than brake the car, the
> Autopilot accelerated Mr. Huang’s Model X and caused it to crash at high
> speed into a fixed highway barrier.”

What type of modals they are using for training ? Looks like serious data
issue.

------
makecheck
You know, even my fitness game makes more of a fuss if I don’t have the right
grip, and there I am not barreling down a highway in a deadly machine.

Would it be so bad to have a loud buzzer in cars that refuses to turn off
until you have a complete (multi-finger) grip on both ends of the steering
wheel?

~~~
lacker
My Mazda CX-9 has this sort of check (to require at least one hand on the
wheel) but it’s incredibly annoying due to false positives. Every once in a
while I am only touching the wheel lightly and it freaks out with alarms. It’s
just my personal experience but I think it is more dangerous to have a bunch
of erroneous, distracting alarms than it is to try to police everything.

------
tibbydudeza
Tesla owners are paying to be beta testers ... imagine if a company like
Toyota released and marketed such a "feature" and somebody died because it
???.

------
sneak
How do they know this? Who has the information? How did it get to the NTSB?

